# speed limiter?



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

One Question. Is there a speed limiter on the '04 goat. I have not been able to test it yet in los angeles because of all of the traffic, but i have plans for a road trip soon.


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

I have never hit it, but I believe that it is 165 MPH.

Chuck


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Never hit it yet either, done 145 so far in mine. But yes, it's just a little north of 165 for our manuals.


----------



## hawk14414 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hmmmm...I thought I read somewhere it was electronically limited to 155.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Who knows, maybe in certain areas they are, I've read in Car and Driver and in Motor Trend, or both speeds pertaining the the auto or that manual. It's just plain stupid being limited at 155 though. I'll have to get ahold of my buddy who's a federal officer now so I can really test it out without running the big risk of incarceration. If I do find out, I guess that will have to be the first thing to go


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

idon't know 4 sure, but my dealer, who owns one himself, said it was limited at 156 mph


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

What one does he own Lambert, auto or manual?


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

6 sp i'm pretty sure, but he also doesn't seem ballsy enough to get it there


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

People used to think the Z-28s had a speed limiter around 165 even if you ordered Z-rated tires (110 mph limit if you didn't). Turned out 165 was just where 5th hit the red-line limiter and turned the engine off. 6th was just too tall a gear to pull at that speed. Part of the problem with figuring this out is its tough to find a road you can do that one and, when you do, look down at the gauges at that speed. Turns out 2 GIs had taken their Z-28s to Germany and were running the autobahn every day into work. They had us drooling as they tried to answer this questions for drivers back on this side of the pond. I would bet this is the situation with the GTO


----------

